# Most comfortable "everyday" muzzle?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've taken a look at Leerburg | How to Select a Muzzle for your Dog and decided the basket style would be best. I'd like to train Jax to wear a muzzle so it's no big deal to him if he ever requires one for some already stressful situation. 
He's extremely friendly and socialized and has no aggression issues whatsoever but our friends just had a baby and it occurred to me that instead of crating him when people come by with small infants or children, I could just outfit him with a muzzle so the big oaf wub doesn't injure the kids accidentally. 
I don't want to be one of those people on the news trying to explain themselves that their dog was provoked or has never bitten anyone or wasn't really biting, etc.
Does anyone have any specific brands and sizes their dog seems to be comfortable in?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I think a dog with a muzzle on can still hurt someone - muzzle punching them. However, since that was not your question  I bought a muzzle for a similar reason - just in case I ever need to use it. I bought the Jafco clear plastic basket muzzle so that I can still see any reactions he may have. It fits perfectly and I can give him treats through it and he can drink and pant.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I got one from Tractor Supply here recently not a wire basket one a material one. It is a size 7. It fits him perfectly. I was surprised that he was not able to remove it and it worked great for us. I am curious to see what advice others give to you because I just recently started muzzling so I am always open to suggestions.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

You should not use the material ones for very long periods of time, 15/20 minutes max. The basket style are intended for longer term use, or use when the dog really needs to be able to actively pant, drink water, etc.

Jaxs mom - we have the wire basket style in medium GSD size and it fits Akira on the smallest setting and Micah on a normal setting. Akira is a pretty good sized female ranging from 70 - 75 lbs and a pretty thick face. If she was any smaller it would not fit.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Jax's Mom - We have the wire basket muzzle from Leerburg in large and it fit our previous GSD, Rappex, perfectly. We muzzle trained Rappex, solely for the purpose of him being comfortable with a muzzle in case we ever needed to use one under duress, ie., a severe injury, a house fire, etc. We never had to use it for any of those reasons, but it was always good to know that he had no problem wearing it. We will train our puppy Thor with the same muzzle. It is definitely a quality product.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I use a wire basket muzzle on my foster dog Patches (ACD/BC) when she is around dogs other than mine. It took less than a week for her to learn to wear it. I started slowly with just having her associate muzzle=treats and each day just added steps. Putting the basket on her nose, remove muzzle, treat and worked up to fastening it and leaving it alone. She does very well, however she does like to ram into you with the muzzle which doesn't feel good.  The muzzle allows her to pant as well as drink water. I can also slip treats in through the side if I want. It really makes visiting my parents & their dogs much easier, with no bloodshed!

Kristina


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I use both. Nylon and Basket Muzzles. I got the Nylon Muzzle when I first got MaDeuce. She was a bit iffy in the beginning and was re-directing on my dogs every time we passed another dog. When I fostered Gizmo I got a basket muzzle for long term use. I like the basket ones because they are still able to get water. I didn't need one of the expensive leather muzzles, the ones you get at petco are good enough.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I like this one-Grim had to wear one for 3 weeks when I could not watch him when he had a foot injury to keep him away from the bandage, and there were no sores or irritation from it. I did have to punch an extra hole in the strap and do think if you had a super aggressive dog it may not be enough. For that, I would rather have another strap between the eyes like the two above. .. A size 9 worked for us.

Italian Basket Dog Muzzle Size 6


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

** This thread is 3 years old **


----------

